# Are you smoker?



## msalper (Jul 23, 2005)

I have smoking for 4 years. And I'm embarrassed now. I've already tried to stop smoking but I was unsuccessful. When I drink a coffee or tea, I want to smoke; after a lunch or dinner I want it. Puffff... 
Once, I lied to my boss about it, I thought I couldn't smoke in office hours because I said "I don't smoke". So it was working but just in office hours. Then home and smoke again. Now I try to find a way. 

Also everybody say same words about "after stopping it you can find different taste in meals" 

I hope tomorrow is a new day...and new beginnings.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2005)

Nope.. not me.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to smoke, I still miss it. I can't drink boubon anymore cause it reminds me of smoking!
I have quit a number of times before this final time. Last time i quit was cause I was pregnant (and one of the earlier times too) Obviously you won't get that motivation, but once when I did give up for a year or more I quit using a rewards system which my friends and family helped with. After a day without a ciggarette I got a small thing I wanted (chocolate, magazine whatever) then after 1 week my friend took me to a cafe for afternoon tea, after 2 weeks a bigger treat and so on, I even got flowers sent to me after 1 month! We have a "quitline" here which you can ring for advice or help. They said everytime you feel like a cigarette stop and have a big glass of water and try to distract yourself. Also I found habits to do with smoking made me want to smoke so I gave up coffee and drank tea for ages. I also avoided situations where I always smoked until I was under control.
Sorry to be so long but I know how hard it is to quit.
Hang in there, think of the money you'll save and your health, I just watched my husband's grandfather die of lung cancer caused by smoking and its not much fun.
Message me if you would like an online quitting coach!!


----------



## Raine (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to find something to replace smoking when doing those activities where you would normally smoke. Toothpicks, and mints worked for my husband and brother. For me, gum.


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2005)

i admit i am. i chew alot of double mint gum. or those listerine pocket packs work pretty good too


----------



## Corinne (Jul 23, 2005)

*Smokers*

I am a smoker, too. I have been for a very long time. I have no intention of quitting anytime soon. I enjoy it. I won't quit until they say "or else" & then it will be because of pressure from everyone else. Right now, I don't really care. I must admit that I hate being the pariah these days...  I try to be as considerate as possible of those around me. I am not a bad person because I smoke.


----------



## callie (Jul 23, 2005)

No, you're NOT a bad person because you smoke!  I don't smoke - never have - but I think it's awful the way smokers are treated like second-class citizens...


----------



## Corinne (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, Callie - I am so glad to know there is someone out there like you! 
Corinne


----------



## wasabi (Jul 23, 2005)

I tried it, didn't like it, so no, I don't smoke.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Nope, tried it a couple of times and that was enough for me.   Ick!!  

msalper, if you decide to quit, I know you can do it. Good Luck!!


----------



## msalper (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for your advices... 

Mrsmac; you were real warrior against smoking. You did well. I also have same problems like smoking with tea or coffee.. I think I will tell to my friends and my family about your reward system . 

Raine; I will start to go gym. tomorrow (Monday is a day for new beginnings ) Thank you...

Corrinne; Don't worry about it;ofcourse we are not second class citizen... But I think; you must think to quit. Don't wait for pressure...

Thank you all guys... 

Monday will be first day without smoking again... I will ,weekly, let you know about my steps to quit...


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2005)

msalper said:
			
		

> Thanks for your advices...
> 
> Mrsmac; you were real warrior against smoking. You did well. I also have same problems like smoking with tea or coffee.. I think I will tell to my friends and my family about your reward system .
> 
> ...




Best of luck!  I know you can do it!!!


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 24, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I am a smoker, too. I have been for a very long time. I have no intention of quitting anytime soon. I enjoy it. I won't quit until they say "or else" & then it will be because of pressure from everyone else. Right now, I don't really care. I must admit that I hate being the pariah these days...  I try to be as considerate as possible of those around me. I am not a bad person because I smoke.


 
I'm a former smoker and I think it's terrible how smokers are treated.  The people who act like you are a second class citizen don't have a problem in the world imposing highway robbery taxes on you for your cigarettes.  Wait until the day that the majority of smokers have quit because of the cost (and other factors) and then they can absorb all those costs.  If you were an alcoholic or a heroin addict, you could get into sponsored programs for your addiction - but they don't look at this as an addiction when it comes to helping a person quit.  

I should add that I'm very glad that I don't smoke anymore.  My lungs thank me and my wallet thanks me.  I don't get dirty looks from the "holier than thou" crowd.  I had a terrible bout with double pneumonia earlier this year and had I still smoked, I am certain that I would not have pulled through.  It is, however, one of those things that you have to want to do - and then it's very difficult.

Best of luck to all who try to break the habit!  To all who still smoke, I'm behind you too.
BC


----------



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

I smoke and enjoy my camels. But if I am in a public place then I have enough respect to think about the non-smokers and take my smoke outside.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2005)

I am a former smoker. I still miss it very much. I don't remember how long ago I quit, but it is probably about 6 or 7 years at this point. I never found that replacing smoking with another habit did anything for me. The only thing that worked was telling myself that when i decide to quit then I will never ever have even a single drag off a cigarette ever again no matter what. It took me a number of tries, but once I accepted the fact that I would just never do it again then I was able to stop cold turkey. It also helped that I quit with some of my friends. Two out of the three of us were successful. I still miss it terribly, but I can look at my family and know I will be around a lot longer for them and that makes it so worth while. Not to discourage anyone who is trying to quit, but I never found all the positive things that everyone else seems to find when quiting. My food did not taste any better. I could not smell things any better. I did find that I was not out of breath as much or as soon so I guess that is a good thing. I do not regret my decision to quit for one second though.


----------



## msalper (Jul 25, 2005)

*First Day*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> I am a former smoker. I still miss it very much. I don't remember how long ago I quit, but it is probably about 6 or 7 years at this point. I never found that replacing smoking with another habit did anything for me. The only thing that worked was telling myself that when i decide to quit then I will never ever have even a single drag off a cigarette ever again no matter what. It took me a number of tries, but once I accepted the fact that I would just never do it again then I was able to stop cold turkey. It also helped that I quit with some of my friends. Two out of the three of us were successful. I still miss it terribly, but I can look at my family and know I will be around a lot longer for them and that makes it so worth while. Not to discourage anyone who is trying to quit, but I never found all the positive things that everyone else seems to find when quiting. My food did not taste any better. I could not smell things any better. I did find that I was not out of breath as much or as soon so I guess that is a good thing. I do not regret my decision to quit for one second though.


 
I wonder GB, if I will miss smoking after a year or 7 year later like you. It is very interesting that some of my friends tell me that feel like you about missing it. But I can't understand. Because you never take another one after quitting. You must be very strong-willed. 

Today is my first day of quitting and I'll have a breakfast. I used to smoke in the morning before eating anything. I'm in dizziness...


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 25, 2005)

I miss the act of smoking still. It was like a nice little oasis of calm just for me to have a cigarette. I think once you've smoked you'll probably always miss it but you just learn to get over it!! I keep hoping someone will decide that its not bad for you and make it really cheap lol.
Good luck with day 1.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 25, 2005)

I am "one of them" too. Rather ironic that I won't eat an animal but I'll stick a cigarette into my mouth, isn't it? ... I don't smoke in my house, but I do in my car. I can go hours and not have one but the the thought of never having one again makes me crazy. A pack can last three or four days  unless I'm out shooting pool or having a drink. 

One of these days I'm sure I'll have the strength to walk away from them.


Z


----------



## Raine (Jul 25, 2005)

When someones applies the pressure, may be too late.  Have you ever seen anyone waste away from cancer?

My best freind's father died from smoking (lung cancer) when they found it, it was already too late. Watched him wither up for over 2 years.

My sister died from cancer(smoking), first it started out as emphysema. She didn't quit after being told she had emphysema, then after she found out she had cancer, she lasted about 3 months.

My brother died from heart dissease, and stroke (brought on by smoking).  He had quit, but then stated he was going to smoke no matter what.

After the stroke, the doctor said it looked like someone had put a shotgun to the back of his head and pulled the trigger.

I haven't smoked in 20 years, husband almost as long.

You will not stop, until you are ready, just don't wait until it's too late.  It really does matter to those you leave behind.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't smoke and never have, and as for the illegal stuff,  I DO NOT NEED an appetite stimulant in my life!  

That said, I get very angry with people who have no tolerance for others' vices.  I have even seen people accost smokers in smoking sections and outside.  My parents both smoked for much of my life (perhaps why I don't), and when I was young I was the only person I knew who didn't.  I still  have friends who smoke, and they are all universally polite, and even when it is ten degrees out, will go smoke on the back porch.  

Everyone has a vice, and we all like to think ours is better than theirs.  If second-hand-smoke kills you, I should have been long dead.  I sincerely hope that all who are smokers here manage to quit (Dad did after 40 years of smoking!!  And he didn't do it for health reasons, but because it just got to be a P in the A to do it).  But if you don't, there's a place for you on my back porch!


----------



## SousWee (Jul 25, 2005)

I still smoke, although I've stopped at times (over a year once), but being a recovered alcoholic and drug addict I think there are many worse things I could be doing than smoking cigarettes


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2005)

msalper don't let what I said discourage you. Even though I still have the cravings they are not what they once were. You can quit and you will be so happy once you do it. The first three weeks are the hardest in my opinion. Once you get through that then you are home free. You can and will do it! Best of luck to you.


----------



## callie (Jul 25, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> I don't smoke and never have, and as for the illegal stuff, I DO NOT NEED an appetite stimulant in my life!
> 
> That said, I get very angry with people who have no tolerance for others' vices. I have even seen people accost smokers in smoking sections and outside. My parents both smoked for much of my life (perhaps why I don't), and when I was young I was the only person I knew who didn't. I still have friends who smoke, and they are all universally polite, and even when it is ten degrees out, will go smoke on the back porch.
> 
> Everyone has a vice, and we all like to think ours is better than theirs. If second-hand-smoke kills you, I should have been long dead. I sincerely hope that all who are smokers here manage to quit (Dad did after 40 years of smoking!! And he didn't do it for health reasons, but because it just got to be a P in the A to do it). But if you don't, there's a place for you on my back porch!


 
Amen, Claire!  Good post - and I've got room on both my decks!


----------



## crewsk (Jul 25, 2005)

I quit on January 1st of this year after smoking for 13 years. I stupidly started when I was 14 & was up to a pack a day a few months before I quit. About 3 months before I quit I started cutting back & was down to less than half a pack a day & I decided to go cold turkey. It was hard & at times still is but I feel like I have finally quit for good this time. I quit when I was expecting & nursing both my children but started back when all that was done. I couldn't have done it this time without the help & support I got from many of you on here & I thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## msalper (Jul 25, 2005)

I LOVE EVERY ONE OF YOU  ... YOU ARE GREAT...


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 25, 2005)

msalper, hang in there!  You're taking on a huge challenge but I'm sure you can do it.  Don't give up, even if you slip.  You can always quit again!

Crewsk, I meant to ask you the other day how you were doing with this.  GOOD for you!!!


----------



## The Z (Jul 25, 2005)

I smoked for almost 20 years before I quit for good. I tried quitting a few times before I finally hit upon a strategy that worked for me. I decided to intellectualize the habit - - that is, I decided that I would cut back by smoking ONLY those cigarettes that I truly 'enjoyed' (as opposed to those that I lit up simply out of habit or boredom). I had to think about smoking and how much I really liked it. I decided I would smoke when I drank alcohol, after meals, and with my morning coffee.

What I found was that, by forcing myself to THINK about it, I had to ask myself the question each time I lit up: "Am I really enjoying this? Is this one that I could cut out of the plan?" The cigarettes that I had ‘scheduled’ to smoke started to feel a little too contrived. Once I began really assessing my true enjoyment of it, and took the 'habitual' part of it out of the picture, I was able to quit fairly easily.

I still smoked the occasional cigarette over the next year or two (mainly when I was under stress) but I found out that, after I quit, smoking made me feel nauseous. It didn't stop the cravings, though, and I probably felt those for another 5 - 10 years (but I easily avoided giving into the craving).

As far as my opinion of others who smoke? I understand the habit. I don’t feel ‘holier than thou’ when I see someone buying smokes or knowing that someone smokes. I’ve been there.

I understand that if I go into a smoking venue such as a bar it is my choice. If I’m sitting in a bar and someone’s cigarette smoke comes right at me (as it often seems to do), I’ll move without saying something or giving the smoker the Evil Eye. I know that I chose to be there - - knowing that it is their right to smoke. However, I do consider it to be assault when I am in public, outside, and walk through someone else's cloud. Smokers need to be considerate of others. It IS an assault and just being outside does not make everything okay. It’s not cancer from second-hand smoke that concerns me. I just think it’s an offensive odor. Most reasonable people wouldn’t argue that forcing an offensive odor on another person is okay.

Finally, I support any legislation that would see smoking outlawed in all public places - - including bars and casinos.

Japan Tobacco "Smoking Manners" Advertisements


.


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2005)

I have smoked for 44 years...switched to Carltons 25 years ago when I had pneumonia, and have stayed with them. The doctors say it doesn't make any difference what brand you smoke, and I point out to them the statistics on the package. Marlboro reds have 17 times the tar and nicotine that Carltons do. 
I did quit for 3 weeks once...tried using the patch, but it made me ill and sent my blood pressure sky high. Seems it had lots more nicotine than I was used to. I was miserable the whole time.
Thing being, I love to smoke, and I have no desire to quit. I am beginning to feel that we smokers are being subjected to unfair discrimination, and it makes me angry.


----------



## The Z (Jul 25, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I am beginning to feel that we smokers are being subjected to unfair discrimination, and it makes me angry.


 
In what ways are you being discriminated against?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

I smoke too. I don't smoke in the house. The day my son was diagnosed with asthma, no smoke was allowed in our house or vehicles.

Z, when I'm outside, I will stay as far away from someone else that I know doesn't smoke. Just becuase I'm outside, doesn't mean that I have a right to blow smoke in there direction or let it drift to another, so I know what your saying. I'm not going to force my bad habit on someone else. I won't smoke in restaurants, I can't stand the smell and I won't smoke while someone is eating near me outiside either. I can't even stand to eat with someone smoking by me, makes me sick. Weird, I know.


----------



## The Z (Jul 25, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Z, when I'm outside, I will stay as far away from someone else that I know doesn't smoke. Just becuase I'm outside, doesn't mean that I have a right to blow smoke in there direction or let it drift to another, so I know what your saying. I'm not going to force my bad habit on someone else. I won't smoke in restaurants, I can't stand the smell and I won't smoke while someone is eating near me outiside either. I can't even stand to eat with someone smoking by me, makes me sick. Weird, I know.


 
Good for you, texas - - No, you're not weird.  I remember when I smoked I hated breathing other peoples' smoke, too - - LOL.

And one of my BIGGEST peeves (forgot about this on that other thread we had) is when smokers don't completely snuff out their cigarette when they just push them down into an ashtray that happens to be near ME.  That's just nasty.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 25, 2005)

pack and a half - marlboro red smoker for 22 years.  I quit cold turkey 24 days ago.  i still miss em like u cant believe but i know that i am ultimately doing the right thing.

i can definately taste, smell and breath MUCH better.


----------



## The Z (Jul 25, 2005)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> i can definately taste, smell and breath MUCH better.


 
Keep up the good work.  I was most amazed that I didn't get out of breath as easily... and almost right away!  I was living in a 3rd floor apartment at the time (no elevator) and the difference was almost immediate.


----------



## msalper (Jul 26, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> msalper don't let what I said discourage you. Even though I still have the cravings they are not what they once were. You can quit and you will be so happy once you do it. The first three weeks are the hardest in my opinion. Once you get through that then you are home free. You can and will do it! Best of luck to you.


 
Don't worry about it GB  . You didn't discourage me. Thank you again....



			
				mugsy27 said:
			
		

> i can definately taste, smell and breath MUCH better.


 
I really wonder about it...I'm growing impatient to taste especially.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 26, 2005)

I never noticed anything taste better, but if I ever lapse and have a puff of a cigarette now it tastes terrible!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 26, 2005)

I've never had a lit cigarette in my hand.  I'm allergic to smoke.


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck to those trying to quit, congrats to those who've succeeded.  One thing that rather cracks me up ... I may have missed it, but no one mentioned my pet peeve is smokers who light up in the bathroom.  The smell of cigarette smoke and less pleasant bodily emanations is truly putrid.  It particularly bothers me when I've actually provided (and I do) a pleasant enough place for smokers to congregate, but they hide out in my bathroom.  I've found that the offenders were usually friends of my parents, usually people hiding the fact that they haven't REALLY quit from their supposedly delusional spouse (I mean, seriously, you can only hide some things from a spouse who doesn't want to see it, then it really doesn't matter).  Luckily, that hasn't happened in years, so I only run into it in public restrooms.


----------



## msalper (Aug 4, 2005)

11 days has passed away....)


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 4, 2005)

That's great msalper! Keep up the great work!


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2005)

You are doing great msalper. It will get easier from here


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 4, 2005)

outstanding msalper!!!  keep up the good work.  im up to 33 days...and it definately got alot easer arount the 18-20 day mark.

i dont even think about em now.  you will get there!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 4, 2005)

Great job msalper!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2005)

That's great msalper!  They say that it takes 21-30 days to break an old habit or form a new one--You're well on the way!

 Barbara


----------



## msalper (Aug 4, 2005)

I want to thank every one of you...Your messages make me strong...


----------



## pdswife (Aug 4, 2005)

Yippee!!  You're doing GREAT!
You too Mugsy!!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2005)

I quit about 5 years ago..... cold turkey. I was smoking close to 4 packs a day.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Aug 4, 2005)

I smoke a pack of Camel Lights a day and I HATE IT! HATE IT, HATE IT, HATE IT! The few times I've tried to quit nobody wanted to be around me, I was on a hair trigger. I'm super proud of everyone who has quit, whenever I try I fail miserably. Ohio is starting a program for 8 weeks worth of free patches for anyone that wants them but I've never tried it. The people I know that have used them say they have gotten really sick and I don't really need that. Raine is right, I'll probably get scared out of smoking, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2005)

Damp other people might have gotten sick from the patch, but plenty of people do not get sick from it. Give it a try since it is free. The worst case scenario is it makes you sick for a short time. If that happens then you will know right away and can discontinue use. Think of it this way. The cigs you are smoking every day are making you sick too. It is just a slower process. I know you can do it man!


----------



## AlexR (Aug 4, 2005)

*Cigars*

I'm 52 and I've been smoking cigars since I was 18.

I enjoy the taste, the slow pleasure of it all.
A friend just brought me back 3 boxes of Monte Christos from Spain  .

To me, a good meal should always end with a smoke.

I always ask the table next to me in a restaurant if I may smoke.

I am aware of the health issues involved, but am not bothered about the impact of 2 or 3 cigars a week.
Cigarettes, that's something else...

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Dove (Aug 4, 2005)

Damp.
DH tried the patch twice each time he broke out in a rash but then he is alergic to tape. 

As a lot of you may remember he had 2/3 of his upper left lung removed last Sept. Thought to be cancer but the two nodules tested neg. they have no idea what it was...I think it was Agent Orange since he was with the Marines in Viet Nam when it was being sprayed. 

Did he quit smoking??  NO!  after a scare like that I would have if I smoked...
Dove


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2005)

My husband (Maidrite) quit a  year ago yesterday.  Yay!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Aug 4, 2005)

GOOD FOR HIM!!!!!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 5, 2005)

I quit smoking a year ago August 3rd. You don't need pills or patches, Gum or Tooth picks do help for the short haul wintergreen mint helps best. It will be hard for the first 28 days after that only once in a while. I was a Deep Smoker for 20 years ! But I only smoked 3/4 to a pack most days. Beleive in yourself because you can do it. Remember you only cheat yourself if you hide it. Find someone who is around you all the time and have them hold you accountible. You Can Do It !


----------

